# الرد على تفنيد عقيدة الخطيئة والفداء من الإنجيل



## حنيف مسلم (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*عقيدة الخطيئة والفداء عقيده يتمسك بها المسيحيون ويجعلونها شماعة يعلقون عليها اخطاءهم ، وهنا انقل لكم بعض النقولات من الإنجيل*

*-سفر التكوين الإصحاح 3 : 23 - 24 طرد الله سبحانه وتعالى آدم وحواء من الجنة بسبب أنهما عصياه وأكلا من الشجرة التي نهاهما عن الأكل منها .*

*لماذا لم يعمل عيسى عليه السلام وقتها على العفو عنهما لينقذ نفسه من الصلب ؟*

*--سفر العدد الإصحاح 16 : 22 " هل يخطىء رجل واحد فتسخط على كل الجماعة "*

*-سفر حزقيال الإصحاح 18 : 20- 22 " الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن. بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقاً وعدلاً فحيوة يحيا "*

*-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 12 : 32 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام :-" وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له "*

*إذن فما أهمية الفداء ؟*

*-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 21 : 43 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم ويعطى لأمة تعمل أثماره " *


*-إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 3 : 16 + إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 3 : 28 " ولكن يأتي من هو أقوى مني "*


*-رسالة بولس إلى أهل رومية الإصحاح 5 : 12 " وبالخطية الموت "*

*إذا كانت خطيئة آدم عليه السلام سبب الموت فلماذا ما يزال الموت مستمراً بعد أن فدى المسيح عليه السلام العالم ؟ *



*هذه بعض الدلائل وإلا فهناك أكثر من ذلك بكثير وللحديث بقيه انشاء الله*


----------



## Fadie (4 سبتمبر 2006)

> *عقيدة الخطيئة والفداء عقيده باطله يتمسك بها المسيحيون ويجعلونها شماعة يعلقون عليها اخطاءهم ، وهنا انقل لكم بعض النقولات من الإنجيل تدل على بطلانها *


 
عقيدة باطلة فى عينك

ثم نحن لا نعلق اخطائنا على الفداء

و اتكلم بأسلوب محترم انت فاهم؟



> *سفر التكوين الإصحاح 3 : 23 - 24 طرد الله سبحانه وتعالى آدم وحواء من الجنة بسبب أنهما عصياه وأكلا من الشجرة التي نهاهما عن الأكل منها .
> 
> لماذا لم يعمل عيسى عليه السلام وقتها على العفو عنهما لينقذ نفسه من الصلب ؟*


 
قانون الله هو ان من يخطأ يموت

اجرة الخطية هى موت......و قال لأدم يوم ان تأكل من الشجرة موتا تموت.....أدم أكل اذن استحق الموت و الموت هو الموت الروحى اى الانفصال عن الله بسبب الخطية

و بدون الله سوف يطرح أدم فى بحيرة الكبريت لأنه منغمس فى خطاياه

لابد ممن يستطيع فداء الانسان و تطهيره من الخطية كى لا يموت الى الابد  نتيجة الانفصال عن الله

و التوبة لا ترضى الله لأن الله عادل و رحيم لا تجور الرحمة على العدل ولا العدل على الرحمة ابدا.



> *إذن فما أهمية الفداء ؟*


 
ان رفض عمل الروح القدس هو رفض لفداء المسيح و بدون فداء المسيح لا خلاص ولا نجاة من الموت الروحى و الابدى فمن يرفض عمل الروح القدس هو يرفض خلاص المسيح و بالتالى لا نجاة.

و القول ان الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب هذا صحيح فعلا و الله لم يحمل احد خطيتنا و لكن احتملها هو من اجل محبته لنا

ثم تريد ان تقول افمن اجل خطية أدم يهلك الله كل البشر

فنقول لك هل انت لا تخطأ؟؟؟

هل انا لا اخطأ؟؟؟

هل يوجد انسان لا يخطأ؟؟؟

الحق الكتابى واضح

ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا و اعوزهم مجد الله

فبدون مجد الله لا نجاة لنا و نجد فى عبرانيين1:2 ان المسيح هو بهاء مجد الله و رم جوهره و حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته

فبدون المسيح لا نجاة.



> *هذا دليل عل أن المسيح عليه السلام ليس خاتم الأنبياء وبالتالي بطلان الفداء*


 
طيب انا بس استفزتنى الجملة دى شوية لأن فيها بعض الاشياء توضح شخصية الكاتب

اول حاجة من اين استنبطت من الاية ان المسيح رسول اصلا؟؟؟

ثانيا من اين عرفت من الاية انه ليس اخر الانبياء؟؟؟

ثم اذا فرضنا ما تقول ما العلاقة بين كونه ليس اخر الانبياء و اتمام الفداء؟؟؟

حبيبى المسيح ليس من طائفة الانبياء و الرسل بل هو مرسل الانبياء و الحكماء و قد ارسل سبعين رسولا من بعد موته و التلاميذ الاثنى عشر



> *تبشير يحيى عليه السلام بقدوم نبي آخر لا تنطبق على المسيح عليه السلام فقد كان معه كما أنها دليل على أن المسيح عليه السلام بشر ونبي وأن رسالته ليست آخر رسالة وبالتالي فإن مهمته ليست فداء الناس *


 
يعجبنى انا اسلوب السلطة دة

بص يابنى

انت عرفت منين ان الذى بشر به يوحنا (مش يحى) هو بشر اصلا او نبى اساسا؟؟؟

و عرفت منين ان النبوة لا تنطبق على السيد المسيح؟؟؟

و عرفت منين انها دليل على ان السيد المسيح بشر؟يعنى استنتجت كدة منين يا فلتة زمانك؟؟؟

و اصلا مفيش حاجة اسمها اخر الرسايل لأن رسالة الكتاب المقدس هى واحدة و هى التبشير بأنجيل يسوع المسيح و تعريف البشر على الخبر السار بموت المسيح و انقاذه لنا.



> *إذا كانت خطيئة آدم عليه السلام سبب الموت فلماذا ما يزال الموت مستمراً بعد أن فدى المسيح عليه السلام العالم ؟ *


 
الموت المقصود موت روحى اى انفصال عن الله و بالتالى موت ابدى فالانفصال عن الله ينتج عنه الخطية و اجرة الخطية هى الموت الابدى.

افهم و اقرأ اكتر و اعرف العلم من اصحابه و خذ معرفة الحق من اصحابه و ليكن هدفك المعرفة و البحث بدلا من النقض الهدام

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## استفانوس (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ولكنك يااخي لاترى الا الذي فطرت عليه
ولست بحاجة الى الرد لك وليس عليك
اذا كانت فطرتك على دينك لاتسمح لك بقراءة الكتاب المقدس
فما عليك سوى ان تبحث في صفحات هذا المنتدى
لكن اطلب منك ان تنزع فطرتك من داخلك 
وتسمح لعمل الروح القدس يعمل بداخلك فينير فكرك وقلبك لمجده


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اولا موضوعك كالعادة نسخ و لصق من موقع اسلامك ويب و يغها

ثانيا مافي عقيدة خاطئة غير في قرأنك يا حنفي فيا تحترم نفسك و ما تمس العقيدة المسيحية بأي كلمة مجرحة و الاما تلوم الا نفسك لما ستراه من جروح اسببها لكم في عقيدتكم




حنيف مسلم قال:


> *-سفر التكوين الإصحاح 3 : 23 - 24 طرد الله سبحانه وتعالى آدم وحواء من الجنة بسبب أنهما عصياه وأكلا من الشجرة التي نهاهما عن الأكل منها .*
> 
> *لماذا لم يعمل عيسى عليه السلام وقتها على العفو عنهما لينقذ نفسه من الصلب ؟*


 

الهنا اله عادل و أمين, ينفذ وعده و حكمه في الخطيئة فالكتاب المقدس يقول: (اجرة الخطية موت)  و هذا ما حصل عندما اخطأ أدم و حواء فماتوا روحيا
فالله لانه نقي و عادل و قدوس و لا يرضى للخطية و لا يغظ النظر عنها فهو يعاقب المخطئ بالموت الروحي و هذا ما حصل تماما مع ادم و حواء




*



--سفر العدد الإصحاح 16 : 22 " هل يخطىء رجل واحد فتسخط على كل الجماعة "

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

هذا كل الي قدرت عليه؟ قص للنصوص و عدم ذكر حتى العدد كاملا؟ اين الامانة في اقتطاف نصف العدد؟ ام الذنب مش عليك ام على الي نسخته منه؟

*20وكلَّمَ الرّبُّ موسى وهرونَ فقالَ: 21«إنفَصِلا عَنْ هؤلاءِ الجماعةِ فأُفْنيهم في لحظَةٍ»، 22فوَقَعا على وجهَيهِما تضَرُّعًا وقالا: «اللَّهُمَ، يا مصدرَ حياةِ كلِّ بشَرٍ! أيَخطَأُ رَجلٌ واحدٌ فتَغضَبَ على الجماعةِ كُلِّها؟» 23فقالَ الرّبُّ لموسى: 24 «قُلْ لِلجماعةِ أنْ يصعَدوا مِنْ حَوالي مَسكِنِ قورَحَ وداثانَ وأبيرامَ».

هذا الكلام عن تسائل موسى و هارون لان الرب اراد معاثبة البقية

يعني على الاقل يا اخي, اقرأ و افهم

​ 




*



-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 12 : 32 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام :-" وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له "

إذن فما أهمية الفداء ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

[لم يقل الرب "لا يُغفر كل تجديف على الروح" أو "من قال أيّة كلمة" بل "وأما من قال كلمة". فلو ذُكرت كلمة "كل" لما أمكن للكنيسة أن تحتضن الخطاة والأشرار والمقاومين لتعطيهم المسيح ومقدّسات الكنيسة، سواء كانوا يهودًا أو أمميّين أو ثنيّين أو هراطقة... أو حتى الضعفاء من المسيحيّين الذين ينتمون للكنيسة الجامعة نفسها. حاشا أن يكون ذلك هو قصد الرب!
أقول، حاشا أن يقول الرب "كل" أو "أي" تجديف أو كلمة على الروح القدس ليس لها مغفرة... إذن فبلا شك توجد تجديفات وكلمات معيّنة لو قيلت على الروح القدس لا يكون لها غفران. فما هي هذه الكلمة؟ هذه هي إرادة الله أن نسأل هذا السؤال ليوضّحه لنا؛ إرادته أن نسأله لا أن نعترض على كلامه. 
غالبًا ما يستخدم الكتاب المقدّس هذه الطريقة، وهي أن يعبّر عن أمر ما دون تحديد إن كان يقصد به معنى عامًا أم خاصًا، وبذلك لا توجد ضرورة ملزمة لفهمه بالمعنى العام أو الخاص؛ فهو لا يستخدم كلمة "كل" ولا "بعض"؛ لا يتحدّث بصيغة عامة ولا صيغة خاصة. 

يفسر القدّيس أغسطينوس أن ما قصده الرب هنا هو "الإصرار على عدم التوبة" حتى آخر نسمة من نسمات حياتنا. يقول بأن الروح القدس هو روح الآب والابن، من خواصه الشركة بين الأقنومين، كما أنه هو الذي يعطينا الشركة مع الله، إذ به تنسكب محبّة الله فينا، فتستر خطايانا، بهذا فإن عمله هو غفران الخطايا ومصالحتنا مع الله. ومن ناحية أخرى فإن الروح هو الذي يعطي الشركة بين أعضاء الكنيسة الواحدة في الرب، وهو الذي يهب العضو التوبة والتبكيت كما يعطي للكنيسة حق حلّ خطاياه... إذن عمل الروح القدس في حياتنا هو التوبة لنوال الحلّ... فالتجديف هو الإصرار على عدم التوبة وبالتالي الحرمان من العضويّة الكنسيّة الحقيقية. 
يقول القدّيس أغسطينوس: ​
[أحبّائي... أنتم تعلمون أن سرّ التثليث غير المنظور... الذي يقوم عليه إيماننا، وتعتمد عليه الكنيسة الجامعة وتكرز به، أن الآب ليس أبًا للروح القدس بل للابن، والابن ليس ابنًا للروح القدس بل للآب، وأما الروح القدس فليس روح الآب وحده ولا الابن وحده بل روح الآب والابن... لقد سلَّمت إلينا فكرة العلّة في الآب (أي المصدر)، والبنوّة في الابن، والشركة في الروح القدس، والمساواة في الثلاثة‎. بذلك صارت مسرة الله أن ننال بواسطة من هو رابطة الوحدة بين أقنومي الآب والابن، الشركة مع بعضنا البعض ومع الثالوث القدّوس... بنفس العطيّة نجتمع معًا في وحدانيّة... ننالها بواسطة الروح القدس الذي هو الله وفي نفس الوقت عطيّة الله... 
عطيّة الله الأولى في الروح القدس هي "مغفرة الخطايا"؛ هذا ما بدأت به بشارة يوحنا المعمدان السابق للرب... قائلاً "توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات" (مت 3: 1-2)، وهو أيضًا ما بدأ به ربّنا بشارته (مت 4: 17). ومن الأمور التي تحدّث بها يوحنا إلى الذين جاءوا ليعتمدوا منه قوله: "أنا أعمِّدكم بماء للتوبة ولكن الذي يأتي بعدي هو أقوى منّي، الذي لست أهلاً أن أحمل حذاءه، هو سيعمّدكم بالروح القدس ونار" (مت3: 11). وقال الرب أيضًا: "يوحنا عمّد بالماء وأما أنتم فستعمِّدون بالروح القدس، ليس بعد هذه الأيام بكثير" (أع 1: 5)... فالنار بالرغم من إمكان فهمها على أنها الضيقات التي يتحمَّلها المؤمنون من أجل المسيح، لكن من المعقول هنا أن المقصود بها الروح القدس نفسه. لذلك عندما حلّ الروح القدس قيل: "وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار واستقرّ ت على كل واحد منهم" (أع 2: 3). وقد قال الرب نفسه: "جئت لأُلقي نارًا على الأرض" (لو 12: 49)، ويقول الرسول: "حارِّين في الروح" (رو 12: 11)، لأن من الروح القدس (النار) تأتي غيرة (حرارة) الحب، "لأن محبّة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المُعطَى لنا" (رو 5: 5)، وعلى العكس قال الرب: "تبرد محبّة الكثيرين" (مت 24: 12). إذن الحب الكامل هو عطيّة الروح القدس (النار) الكاملة، لكن عطيّته الأولى هي غفران الخطيّة التي بها أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة (كو 1: 13)، ومن رئيس هذا العالم (يو 12: 31) الذي يعمل الآن في أبناء المعصية (أف 2: 2)... فالروح القدس الذي به يجتمع شعب الله في واحد يُطرد الروح الشرّير المنقسم على ذاته.] 
هكذا يبلغ بنا القدّيس أغسطينوس إلى أن عمل الروح القدس هو حياة الشركة مع الله ومع إخوتنا، خلالها لا يكون لإبليس موضع فينا، وذلك بالتوبة، لهذا يكمّل قائلاً: [فالقلب غير التائب ينطق بكلمة ضدّ الروح القدس، ضدّ هذه العطيّة المجّانيّة، وضد النعمة الإلهيّة. عدم التوبة هو التجديف على الروح القدس الذي لن يغفر لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي.] 

فالمعنى ببساطة اكثر هو أن كل تجديف يغفر، إنّما خص "التجديف على الروح القدس" يقصد عدم التوبة وليس تمييزًا له عن الآب والابن. ​* 
*



-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 21 : 43 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام : -" إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم ويعطى لأمة تعمل أثماره " 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 


ما دخل النص في الموضوع!!!!! :dntknw: 

*



-رسالة بولس إلى أهل رومية الإصحاح 5 : 12 " وبالخطية الموت "

إذا كانت خطيئة آدم عليه السلام سبب الموت فلماذا ما يزال الموت مستمراً بعد أن فدى المسيح عليه السلام العالم ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

القصد هو الموت الروحي, فأدم و حواء لم يموتوا جسديا بعد الخطيئة, بل ماتوا روحيا

* 

*



هذه بعض الدلائل وإلا فهناك أكثر من ذلك بكثير وللحديث بقيه انشاء الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
قصدك خرافات و ليست دلائل!*


----------



## coucou10 (10 يونيو 2008)

> القصد هو الموت الروحي, فأدم و حواء لم يموتوا جسديا بعد الخطيئة, بل ماتوا روحيا


لم نفهم قصدك بالموت الرحي اي كيف يموت الانسان روحيا ولمادا ما زال  الموت الروحي بعد ان فدا المسيح عليه السلام حسب تساؤلات الرسول بولس


----------



## صوت الرب (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرد على تفنيد عقيدة الخطيئة والفداء من الإنجيل*




coucou10 قال:


> لم نفهم قصدك بالموت الرحي اي كيف يموت الانسان روحيا ولمادا ما زال  الموت الروحي بعد ان فدا المسيح عليه السلام حسب تساؤلات الرسول بولس


المقصود بالموت الروحي هو انفصال الانسان عن ألله و موته روحيا بسبب الخطيئة  
 وهذه حالة كل إنسان غير مؤمن. يقول الإنجيل أننا كنا سابقاً "أمواتاً بالذنوب والخطايا" (أفسس 1:2).
فعليك عزيزي أن تميز بين الموت الجسدي و الموت الروحي


----------



## coucou10 (10 يونيو 2008)

[quoteوهذه حالة كل إنسان غير مؤمن. يقول الإنجيل أننا كنا سابقاً "أمواتاً بالذنوب والخطايا" (أفسس ][/quote]
السلام عليكم اخي صوت الرب الزميل ماي روك كان يتكل عن ادم وحواء عليهما السلام وقال بالحرف الواحد انهم ماتو روحيا وانت قلت ان الموت الروحي هي حالة كل انسان غير مؤمن إدا فمن كلامك هدا نفهم ان ادم وحواء عليهما السلام لم يكونا مؤمنين و ان كل الانبياء الدين جاؤ بعده ومنهم نوح و إبراهيم وغيرهم عليهم السلام كانو ايضا اموات روحيا اي غير مؤمنين 
إدا السؤال اخي كيف لنبي من انبياء الله ان يكون ميتا روحيا اي غير مؤمن هل يعقل هدا ارجو منك  التفسير 
وشكرا


----------



## صوت الرب (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرد على تفنيد عقيدة الخطيئة والفداء من الإنجيل*

نعم آدم و حواء ماتوا روحيا و انفصلوا عن ألله بسبب الخطيئة التي عملوها
أما بالنسبة للانسان غير المؤمن فهو انسان منفصل عن ألله ( أي ميت روحيا )
فما الذي صعب عليك فهمه ؟ ما علاقة الانبياء في الموضوع ؟


----------



## enass (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على تفنيد عقيدة الخطيئة والفداء من الإنجيل*

*للاسف الموضوع نسخ ولصق دون تفكير

والمضحك اكثر انك لن تقرأ الردود

نحن لا نعلق اخطانا على الصليب يا هذا

واعلم ماذا تتكلم وعن ماذا*


----------



## geegoo (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على تفنيد عقيدة الخطيئة والفداء من الإنجيل*

اذا كانت الخطية هي انفصال عن الله _ موت روحي _  فكل البشر دخلوا تحت هذا التعريف ... انبياء و غيرهم ... فالنبوة لا تعني العصمة .... 
فالمؤمن الذي يعيش حياة الخطية و الغير مؤمن ... كلاهما ميت روحيا ....
و الحياة مع الله بابها مفتوح دائما و هو .... التوبة ..


----------



## fredyyy (13 يونيو 2008)

coucou10 قال:


> [quote
> 
> السؤال اخي كيف لنبي من انبياء الله ان يكون ميتا روحيا اي غير مؤمن هل يعقل هدا ارجو منك التفسير
> 
> وشكرا


 

*ليس كل من ماتوا روحياً إستمروا غير مؤمنين*
 
*لكنهم سمعوا ونفذوا ما أمر به الرب لإعادة *

*العلاقة مع الله بتقديم الذبائح التي كانت *

*تشير الى المسيح الذي حمل الخطايا*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على تفنيد عقيدة الخطيئة والفداء من الإنجيل*

+++ أؤيد أختنا المحبوبة إيناس ، فى وصفها للسائل :- (( للاسف الموضوع نسخ ولصق دون تفكير والمضحك اكثر انك لن تقرأ الردود ))
++ ومن ضمن هذا القص واللصق ، طرحه لمقولة يوحنا المعمدان ، عن السيد المسيح : " يأتى بعدى من هو أعظم منى " . ++ وهو يلصقها -- هنا -- بدون تفكير ، ظاناً أن قائلها هو السيد المسيح ، بل ولعل الذين طمسوا عقله وتفكيره ، خدعوه وقالوا له أن المسيح يقول ذلك عمن يبحثون له عن مبرر ، ولو بالتلفيق . ++ الله ينقذهم .


----------



## newman (14 يونيو 2008)

*موضوع جميل للغاية, و لكن لي استفسار من فضلكم : ما هو مفهوم الخطيئة ؟ و هل يمكن تزويدنا بالنصوص التي تدل عليها؟ خطيئة آدم ؟ و خطيئة نسل آدم,
مع شروحكم الشخصية و نظرتكم لهاته النصوص, و كيف تتصورون أن آدم ارتكب تلك الخطيئة.
و شكرا مسبقا.*


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2008)

newman قال:


> *موضوع جميل للغاية, و لكن لي استفسار من فضلكم : ما هو مفهوم الخطيئة ؟ و هل يمكن تزويدنا بالنصوص التي تدل عليها؟ خطيئة آدم ؟ و خطيئة نسل آدم,*
> *مع شروحكم الشخصية و نظرتكم لهاته النصوص, و كيف تتصورون أن آدم ارتكب تلك الخطيئة.*
> *و شكرا مسبقا.*


 
اولاً الموضوع مطروح من قبل سنتين من عضو هرب بعد ما اكمل عملية النسخ و اللصق, فما دخلك فيه؟
اضافة الى ان سؤالك لا علاقة له بالموضوع
انصحك بطرحه في موضوع منفصل و سنرد عليك 
لنا نظامنا و طريقتنا في الرد على المواضيع فننتظر منك الانصياع لهذه القوانين


----------



## coucou10 (15 يونيو 2008)

> ليس كل من ماتوا روحياً إستمروا غير مؤمنين
> 
> لكنهم سمعوا ونفذوا ما أمر به الرب لإعادة
> 
> ...


ما فهمته من تدخلك و تدخل الاخوة معنا ان الانسان الميت روحيا هو الدي يرتكب المعاصي وإدا اراد ان لا يستمر فعليه ان يعود الى الله بالتوبة و طلب الغفرة هدا جيد  لكن ما لم افهمه قولك لاعادة العلاقة مع الله بتقديم الدبائح وهل الله سبحانه وتعالى لا يغفر معصية الانسان الا بتقديم الدبائح وهل معصية ادم عليه السلام باكله من الشجرة لم يغفرها له الله حتى قدم عيسى عليه السلام للموت الم يكن الله قادر على ان يسامح ادم دون ان سفك للدم
لقد عالج الإسلام الخطيئة دون صلب أو قتل ، ودون التجرء على الخالق سبحانه وتعالى بالقول بأنه تجسد ليذوق العذاب والآلآم وهو معلق على الصليب .
لقد كان الإسلام واضحا وضوح الشمس في رابعة النهار فيما حدث لآدم عليه السلام فلقد أغوى الشيطان آدم فأكل وزوجته من الشجرة التي نهاهما الله عن الأكل منها . قال تعالى : (( وَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ وَكُلَا مِنْهَا رَغَدًا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلَا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الظالمين فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ )) نعم لقد عصى آدم عليه السلام ربه ولكن ثم ماذا ؟ ثم اجتباه ربه فتاب عليه وهدى : (( ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى )) طه / 122 
هكذا عالج الله عز وجل الخطيئة ، ندم آدم ، فتاب، فغفر الله له ذلك الذنب، وانتهت هذه الخطيئة بالتوبة. 
جميع الأنبياء لم يذكروا توارث الخطيئة:   
إن جميع الأنبياء السابقين ، ليس فيهم من ذكر خطيئة آدم وتوارثها ، ولم يسأل أي نبي الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يغفر له هذه الخطيئة التي ورثها عن آدم ، فلماذا تفرد بها المسيحيون  ؟!
فالإنسان خلق ضعيفا ، وخطّاء ، فلسنا ملائكة معصومين !لكن الانسان مطالب بأن يحيا حياة توبة ، وأن يطمع في رحمة الله : قال تعالى: (قُلْ يَعِبَادِيَ الّذِينَ أَسْرَفُواْ عَلَىَ أَنفُسِهِمْ لاَ تَقْنَطُواْ مِن رّحْمَةِ اللّهِ إِنّ اللّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرّحِيمُ) [سورة: الزمر - الآية: 53].


> العلاقة مع الله بتقديم الذبائح التي كانت
> تشير الى المسيح الذي حمل الخطايا


(( وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله ، وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم وإن الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شك منه ما لهم به من علم إلا أتباع الظن وما قتلوه يقيناً * بل رفعه الله إليه وكان الله عزيزاً حكيما ))


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على تفنيد عقيدة الخطيئة والفداء من الإنجيل*

الأخ الفاضل / coucou10 
++++ موضع مقارنة الأديان ، هو خارج نطاق هذا القسم .
++++ كما أن علاج الخطية عند سيادتك ، ليس بالبساطة التى تتخيلها سيادتك ، فرجاء التفكير المدقق .


----------

